# What a week



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As most of the regular posters know I live right beside the 6th October bridge on the Giza side of Cairo.
Last Friday I witnessed police and Mubarak thugs getting ready for the protesters trying to get onto the bridge after noon prayers.
The plain clothed police (thugs) were all tooled up and surprisingly there was a lot of young men amongst them, some even wearing shibshib which I am guessing was to try and make them blend in with the crowds. Tear gas was thrown and protesters tried to pick up the canisters and throw them into the Nile. the police threw stones down onto the protesters who retaliated by throwing them back but of course it is so easy to throw down and much harder to throw up.
The young lads who marched were/are very brave and I can tell you from 1st hand experience that tear gas burns your skin, I had tear gas coming into my apartment and I had to sit with sunglasses and a dust mask on, but the gas actually burns your skin where evers it lands, so my face and hands and head were also burning.
A small protest has just passed my building in the last hour.. .

Chris


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As most of the regular posters know I live right beside the 6th October bridge on the Giza side of Cairo.
> Last Friday I witnessed police and Mubarak thugs getting ready for the protesters trying to get onto the bridge after noon prayers.
> The plain clothed police (thugs) were all tooled up and surprisingly there was a lot of young men amongst them, some even wearing shibshib which I am guessing was to try and make them blend in with the crowds. Tear gas was thrown and protesters tried to pick up the canisters and throw them into the Nile. the police throw stones down onto the protesters who retaliated by throwing them back but of course it is so easy to throw down and much harder to throw up.
> The young lads who marched were/are very brave and I can tell you from 1st hand experience that tear gas burns your skin, I had tear gas coming into my apartment and I had to sit with sunglasses and a dust mask on, but the gas actually burns your skin where evers it lands, so my face and hands and head were also burning.
> ...


Hope your OK my first week in Egypt and the crap hits the fan, I have had issues with my online business and UK job due to internet I hope they get Mubaruk and hang him


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horus said:


> Hope your OK my first week in Egypt and the crap hits the fan, I have had issues with my online business and UK job due to internet I hope they get Mubaruk and hang him


Yes, you did get your timing a bit wrong didnt you! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

What a week indeed! 

Alex's had it big share of it too. I now got use to the tanks going down my street and gunfire. I will say I am impressed with many who been protecting the area where I live. Even the dude I live with been doing 'shifts' with the local men. Before this happend hardly any of the neighbours here knew each other at all.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Glad to hear you are ok Chris in spite on the circumstances. Probably not much we can do from our end but let us know if there is xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> What a week indeed!
> 
> Alex's had it big share of it too. I now got use to the tanks going down my street and gunfire. I will say I am impressed with many who been protecting the area where I live. Even the dude I live with been doing 'shifts' with the local men. Before this happend hardly any of the neighbours here knew each other at all.




Hi 
Glad your ok... at least with the tanks you can hear them coming , they are up and down this road all day but they don't worry me but when the fighter jets were buzzing us the building shook, I don't know how the people in the Midan manage to put up with the noise.

I have 18 floors in my building and there are only 3 floors occupied, they have all scampered back to their various countries on private jets.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> Glad your ok... at least with the tanks you can hear them coming , they are up and down this road all day but they don't worry me but when the fighter jets were buzzing us the building shook, I don't know how the people in the Midan manage to put up with the noise.
> 
> I have 18 floors in my building and there are only 3 floors occupied, they have all scampered back to their various countries on private jets.


Glad your okay too. I kept myself busy with my son much as I could. Couldn't go anywhere and still can't really. 

The local guys made 'passes' for those who live here to make it a little more secured. I was actually starting to go crazy as I could rarely get a call through abroad and whenever I did my credit went. Luckily a friend works for Raidoshack so was able to get some at normal price! Things like phonecards etc went double in price due to short supply here in Alexs. I'm guessing simular happend in Cairo too. I personally found nighttime worse, lad asleep.. didn't have much desire to sitting watching movies and so on. 

I am glad your all alright too. I can't help but see a funny side to the British embassy emailing those registered with locate when we had no access.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Glad your okay too. I kept myself busy with my son much as I could. Couldn't go anywhere and still can't really.
> 
> The local guys made 'passes' for those who live here to make it a little more secured. I was actually starting to go crazy as I could rarely get a call through abroad and whenever I did my credit went. Luckily a friend works for Raidoshack so was able to get some at normal price! Things like phonecards etc went double in price due to short supply here in Alexs. I'm guessing simular happend in Cairo too. I personally found nighttime worse, lad asleep.. didn't have much desire to sitting watching movies and so on.
> 
> I am glad your all alright too. I can't help but see a funny side to the British embassy emailing those registered with locate when we had no access.




Yes I have been going stir crazy stuck in here but at least we had food, water, toilet facilities and relatively safe.
As I type there are about 20 pro Mubarak protesting on the bridge and I saw 2 running up to join it... I wonder how much the payment is???


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I have been going stir crazy stuck in here but at least we had food, water, toilet facilities and relatively safe.
> As I type there are about 20 pro Mubarak protesting on the bridge and I saw 2 running up to join it... I wonder how much the payment is???


lmao.. last night while I was flipping the news channel I bypassed a 'local' channel which had these pro M protesters on. Was just a handful of people could see the pavement below them.. they kept showing the same people over and over again. I could not help it but said to my 'habibi' I can just see it now 'yalla yalla.. change our clothes before the camera comes back'. But yes I said the same, I wonder how much they got brought for! lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

SHendra said:


> lmao.. last night while I was flipping the news channel I bypassed a 'local' channel which had these pro M protesters on. Was just a handful of people could see the pavement below them.. they kept showing the same people over and over again. I could not help it but said to my 'habibi' I can just see it now 'yalla yalla.. change our clothes before the camera comes back'. But yes I said the same, I wonder how much they got brought for! lol


Hey I'm just checking in! Hope everybody is doing well, safe and sound. Its been difficult and scary, but we are well


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

YAY, everyones back and safe :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We saw history being made!!!
When Obama was here I made the staff sit and watch his speech regardless of their moaning as I told them ... this is history


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> YAY, everyones back and safe :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx




No we have no heard from Deadguy yet... hope and pray he is ok


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

No running in water in Rehab right now


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

in Hurghada everything is almost normal, less tourists, some demonstrations. 
I left Cairo with my children on Friday morning, they have their mid-year holidays.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

From Maiden's balcony on Friday...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> From Maiden's balcony earlier today...
> 
> YouTube - Overlooking the Nile




Hi no not today but Friday x


----------

